# Full Body Snows



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

These things look awesome! Jim Jones of custom northwinds panted them. Just thought I would show you guys these.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah, seen them they are sweet. His windsocks are sweeeeeeeeeet looking.

Hey dude, I think I gave you that addy for that site, didnt I? :lol:

Andy
:rock:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree, his Northwinds are awesome. I have been looking into getting some for a while now, but with the lack of snow goose hunting in ND in the fall, I just can't justify spending more money on snow goose decoys for a couple weeks in the spring.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You could always just make your own custom northwinds. They are easy to paint and the paint holds very well to Tyvek. Regular flat spray paint stays on fine. Just buy the economy northwinds and spend a saturday and you'll have some nice dekes.

That is if you can find northwinds. :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh, I forgot to mention that those dekes do look pretty friggin' sweet!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Matt, what you got going on this spring? You'll have to come down and take in a hunt with the Fargo guys this year.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh, I'll be down for sure! I wouldn't miss it. :wink:

I'll even bring the chain saw if need be.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Have any of you guys seen the northwinds that knutson's sell? I have been throwing around the idea of getting those and painting them myself. I may just get ambitous this summer and make 400 more. Now that I have done it, it is pretty easy. Sewing is the only bad part!! I think that if I had 800 northwinds that would probably be enough.


----------

